# Finding a place tio live in Thailand



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: I am considering moving back to Thailand permanently and would like some help in finding a place to stay. I understand that you can rent or lease a place but not buy in Thailand or perhaps you can buy a condo I am not sure. I could start by staying in a hotel but not long so any help now would be greaty appreciated. Thank you in advance for any replies.
Sincerely,
Marvelsm


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Marvelsm........in 3 posts you put 3 different ideas:
- teaching in Thailand
- living with Thai people
- finding a place to stay

Since you are moving BACK to Thailand permanently I suppose that you have been here before and that you know where you would like to settle down. 
Pick a location and start from there.

If you're planning on becoming a teacher, stay in a guesthouse or hotel during your TEFL-TESOL-CELTA course and settle down after the course near your new workplace.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Finding a place to live in Thailand*

Yes I visited Thailand last winter Joesph44 but I was wondering if could find someplace cheaper to stay than a hotel as my Teaching course may run a while you mentioned guest house? Do have any ideas on how to go about searching for one? Sorry for all the posts but before I come to Thailand I want all my ducks in order so to speak such as what I will do and where I will stay.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

You will not be able together your ducks in order prior to arrival. Do not book accomm over the Internet or you will likely get something you don't like and/or way over market price. There are guest houses and cheap hotels everywhere. Just walk around in the area you want to stay and go in and look at the rooms and negotiate. Always ask for the monthly rate. 
You can buy a condo but this would be unwise until you were 100% sure of staying several years.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

As Bruce mentioned: Almost impossible to get your ducks in order. 
Of course you may try to sort everything out prior to your move or even think of all kind of scenarios, but TiT and you just have to be prepared for any kind of occurance.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Finding a place to live in Thailand*

Thank you all for your replies. Yes one thing I learned when I visited Thailand is be prepared for anything. Right now I am trying to decide weather to come over n a retirement visia then look around for possible investments or come on work visia.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Visit the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Kingdom of Thailand : ???????????????????? website in order to find out which visa suits you best (easiest to get!).
It is always possible to change your "reason of stay" from retirement to business v.v.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Finding a place to live in Thailand*

Thanks Joesph44, I'll check that site out.


----------

